
10-Time YC Applicant Looking for Co-Founders to Apply With - sahawneh
I applied to YC 10 times, which I believe is the world record. Looking for a CTO and CPO to apply to the next batch in 93 days.
======
wefuewf
What's your startup and where are you based?

Did you apply with the same idea all 10 times?

Looking for a random co founder on HN is a terrible idea. YC prefers co
founders who know each other well.

FYI how many times you apply is irrelevant if you don't learn anything from
the rejections and make no progress in subsequent applications.

And wtf in a CPO?

If you are looking for a CTO, does that make you the idea guy? That might
explain the rejections. It looks like you applied 10 times with just an idea.

~~~
sahawneh
Drew Houston built Dropbox with his CTO whom he had known for less than a
week.

~~~
gus_massa
He had a working prototype before submitting his application to YC. That is a
big difference.

~~~
sahawneh
Boom, who are building supersonic airplanes, also got funded by YC without a
prototype, just the same as many other startups. Don't be discouraged from
applying just because you don't have a product yet. Many prototypes can be
built in a day.

------
oceanbreeze83
Im an engineer with experience. I might be interested but would you be
interested in 40 40 20 split where CPO and I get 40 and you have 20.

~~~
sahawneh
You'd be harming yourself and the startup by doing that. Split equity equally
amongst the co-founders if you want to have the best chance at getting to $1
billion.

